# Incredible Dog Houses



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

There's a fella on here, who's name eludes me, that designs and builds incredible bird houses.

Well, I think I found the dog house equivalent. Heck, if my wife put me in the doghouse, I might actually want to go.










Go to DoggyDreamHomes


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow or should I say woof. Beverly Hills bowzer


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Patrick, John is the member who builds the "upscale" housing for birds that you mentioned.

These doghouses are certainly well beyond the "normal" accomodations that you would expect to find. Those houses are something else!


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

I wonder if my tools would fit mmmmmm. Looks big enough for a work shop.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I did a show back in the spring time for Animal Planet and one of the segments on there included a doghouse . It is 400 sq ft and has two storeys .
It is called Doggie dream house . 
http://animal.discovery.com/videos/most-outrageous-pet-digs/


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Since my dog has taken over our house, he probably won't want to downsize. LOL.


----------



## skidooman93 (Jul 8, 2009)

If I had enough money to buy one of those houses, I would buy more tools.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

does the though more money then brains come into play…...sheesh…quite overboard…but to each his own…...


----------

